# snow is on the way!



## billski (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## drjeff (Dec 16, 2015)

Halley is great!! And in person she's just as much fun to be around as her "on camera" persona! (She was the snow reporter for a season 5 or 6yrs ago at Mount Snow where I got to meet her many times)


----------

